# Bob-Dock System



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Got my Bobcatalog in the mail the other day. Saw they offer this cool system to switch hydraulic attachments without leaving the cab. I wish they would have had this yrs ago as I think it's worth whatever it costs. We were discussing in another thread about this very topic and switching between plow and Boss Cubes. What does everybody think?
https://www.bobcat.com/loaders/features/bobdock


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I saw it in person this summer...it is neat but I'm sure ridiculously expensive.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

m_ice said:


> I saw it in person this summer...it is neat but I'm sure ridiculously expensive.


That's why we all make the big bucks!payup


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Is there a video?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Didn't Kubota have this too already...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is there a video?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is there a video?


Of course!! Open the link. You know better than that Mark.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Didn't Kubota have this too already...


What's a Kubota??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> Of course!! Open the link. You know better than that Mark.


I'm kinda skeered to open your links...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm kinda skeered to open your links...


LOL


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Qual Dairy ,is just up the road from us.
From the video in the link.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Like a quick coupler. Who woulda thunk.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jonniesmooth said:


> Qual Dairy ,is just up the road from us.
> From the video in the link.


That machine is way to clean to be used on a dairy.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

BUFF said:


> That machine is way to clean to be used on a dairy.


I'm sure the machine used in the video wasn't theirs. It's advertising, it's all smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> That machine is way to clean to be used on a dairy.


I'm curious how it works after getting dirt, mud, snow, mulch etc in there.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm curious how it works after getting dirt, mud, snow, mulch etc in there.


Yes my thought too


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jonniesmooth said:


> I'm sure the machine used in the video wasn't theirs. It's advertising, it's all smoke and mirrors.


Really..... Fascinating.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

jonniesmooth said:


> I'm sure the machine used in the video wasn't theirs. It's advertising, it's all smoke and mirrors.


Is it sold by Farm Fleet?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> What's a Kubota??


Kubota or Deere I thought had something similar to this someone posted awhile back...


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Mr.Markus said:


> Is it sold by Farm Fleet?


I'm not following the connection here?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Kubota or Deere I thought had something similar to this someone posted awhile back...


Here's a JD single point.
It's not video,but the handle is in front,to the left. You can see the pivot in the center.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CIUC_Q0Jy5e/


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Game changer.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jonniesmooth said:


> I'm not following the connection here?


He's on a roll...... must have done 3 whiskey COVID test this morning


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

BUFF said:


> He's on a roll...... must have done 3 whiskey COVID test this morning


Is it the smoke and mirrors you have to walk through at Fleet Farm to get to the dog toys and hardware?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jonniesmooth said:


> Is it the smoke and mirrors you have to walk through at Fleet Farm to get to the dog toys and hardware?


Cross threading...


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

The Bob-dock is a game changer... if it’s reliable.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

BUFF said:


> Cross threading...


Sometimes it's hard to keep them straight.
Unless your talking about the nuts and bolts at FF


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Kubota or Deere I thought had something similar to this someone posted awhile back...


It was a joke. From a loyal Bobfan. Who had a Bob with a Bota engine. :usflag:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm curious how it works after getting dirt, mud, snow, mulch etc in there.


This is the issue I see being the Bob-Downfall. Heck, just the unused attachment sitting on the job site for a few hrs will get dust, dirt, mud, salt, snow, water sitting on those pins. Not to mention the loader side getting dirt in the plate area when using a non Bob-Dock attachment.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Horst has had this now for a few years. Its called the chuck.

https://hlaattachments.com/videos.php


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> That machine is way to clean to be used on a dairy.





jonniesmooth said:


> I'm sure the machine used in the video wasn't theirs. It's advertising, it's all smoke and mirrors.


Have yet to see a collection broom used on a dairy farm...



jonniesmooth said:


> I'm not following the connection here?


I don't think you have to. the Bobdock makes your connections for you.



GMC Driver said:


> Game changer.


Industry changer according to the fella in the video


----------



## MTBTriplet1FG (Jan 2, 2016)

Although I love the theory of it, I’m pretty religious about wiping down couplings before hooking up to prevent contaminants from entering the system. A $8000 pump isn’t worth destroying over not having to get out of the cab to plug in two connections.


----------



## MTBTriplet1FG (Jan 2, 2016)

Although I love the theory of it, I’m pretty religious about wiping dowm the couplings before hooking them up to prevent contaminants from entering thehydraulic system. A $8000 pump isn’t worth destroying over not having to plug in two connections.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Kubota does also have an auto hookup with hydraulics and pto on the Grand L series tractor front mount attachments. You can go between blade, snowblower, broom, and flail mower without getting out of the cab. The k3 attachment system is $7-8k plus the attachment prices


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

sven1277 said:


> Kubota does also have an auto hookup with hydraulics and pto on the Grand L series tractor front mount attachments. You can go between blade, snowblower, broom, and flail mower without getting out of the cab. The k3 attachment system is $7-8k plus the attachment prices


Yeah, but does it have a cool name like Bob-Dock?!? I think not...


----------

